# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 22/12/2006 (16η)

## lifesea

*ΘΕΜΑ*: Καφεδακι ή ποτακι.

*ΗΜΕΡΑ*: ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 21/12/2006 

*ΩΡΑ*: 19:30 και μετα...

*PLACE*: ΜΕCCA- ΜΙΚΡΟΛΙΜΑΝΟ

----------


## v.g.

> *ΘΕΜΑ*: Καφεδακι ή ποτακι.
> 
> *ΗΜΕΡΑ*: ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 21/12/2006 
> 
> *ΩΡΑ*: 19:30 και μετα...
> 
> *PLACE*: ΜΕCCA- ΜΙΚΡΟΛΙΜΑΝΟ


Μια και θετεις τοσο ωραια....μεσα!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Εγώ μπορώ απο την παρασκευή και μετά .....

----------


## lifesea

> *ΘΕΜΑ*: Καφεδακι ή ποτακι.
> 
> *ΗΜΕΡΑ*: ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 21/12/2006 
> 
> *ΩΡΑ*: 19:30 και μετα...
> 
> *PLACE*: ΜΕCCA- ΜΙΚΡΟΛΙΜΑΝΟ


Εαν γινει ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ η συναντηση, αυτοι που ειπατε οκ για Πεμπτη ειστε συμφωνει για Παρασκευη????

----------


## efouskayak

*ΘΕΜΑ*: Καφεδακι ή ποτακι.

*ΗΜΕΡΑ*: *ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 27/12/2006* 

*ΩΡΑ*: 19:30 και μετα...

*PLACE*: ΜΕCCA- ΜΙΚΡΟΛΙΜΑΝΟ

Επειδή συνάντηση χωρίς τον αρχηγό δεν γίνεται...

τι λέτε? :Confused:

----------


## lifesea

> *ΘΕΜΑ*: Καφεδακι ή ποτακι.
> 
> *ΗΜΕΡΑ*: *ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 27/12/2006* 
> 
> *ΩΡΑ*: 19:30 και μετα...
> 
> *PLACE*: ΜΕCCA- ΜΙΚΡΟΛΙΜΑΝΟ
> 
> Επειδή συνάντηση χωρίς τον αρχηγό δεν γίνεται...
> ...


ΑΦΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ....

----------


## Petros

27 VRE LIFESEA EIPE I EFI...

SYGENTRWSOU...

MFX.

----------


## lifesea

> 27 VRE LIFESEA EIPE I EFI...
> 
> SYGENTRWSOU...
> 
> MFX.


ααααααααα Πετρο ηθελα να δω εαν παρακολουθεις.... :Wink:

----------


## efouskayak

Nαι αλλα Παρασκευή δεν μπορώ εγώ χαχαχαααχαχαχααχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ :Very Happy:

----------


## Petros

Synenoisi treli exoume...Xoxoxo

----------


## lifesea

Εγω μεσα για ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 27/12/2006  :Wink:

----------


## v.g.

> Εαν γινει ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ η συναντηση, αυτοι που ειπατε οκ για Πεμπτη ειστε συμφωνει για Παρασκευη????


 
Παρασκευη ουτε και γω μπορω....

----------


## v.g.

> Εγω μεσα για ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 27/12/2006


 
Καλα εσεις δεν εχετε σπιτια να πατε τα χριστουγεννα??? Ολοι εδω θα εισαστε?

Εγω θα λειπω!

----------


## lifesea

> Καλα εσεις δεν εχετε σπιτια να πατε τα χριστουγεννα??? Ολοι εδω θα εισαστε?
> 
> Εγω θα λειπω!


τα σπιτια μας ειναι στην ΑΤΤΙΚΗ.... :Razz:

----------


## v.g.

> τα σπιτια μας ειναι στην ΑΤΤΙΚΗ....


 
Ενταξει...εγω στις γιορτες θα ειμαι εκτος Ελλαδας!

----------


## efouskayak

οκ ακούμε προτάσεις πότε μπορείτε για να κανουμε την Χριστουγεννιάτικη συνάντηση...  :Confused:

----------


## lifesea

> οκ ακούμε προτάσεις πότε μπορείτε για να κανουμε την Χριστουγεννιάτικη συνάντηση...


ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 22/12/2006?

----------


## efouskayak

Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω θα σας πώ το απόγευμα .... αλλα οριστικοποιήστε το....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

εγώ είμαι οκ μετά τις 21:00  :Wink:

----------


## efouskayak

Ωραια τι λέτε να βρεθούμε κατα τις 20:00 - 20:30 και να έρθει ο Νίκος να μας βρεί?

Τελευταία συνάντηση του χρόνου ... μετά έχουμε το grande γεγονός τα γενέθλια έτσι δεν είναι Νίκο?

----------


## Petros

Για Παρασκευη και εγω μεσα κατα πασα πιθανοτητα.

Πετρος + 0.

----------


## efouskayak

> Για Παρασκευη και εγω μεσα κατα πασα πιθανοτητα.
> 
> Πετρος + 0.


Ασε τις πιθανότητες.... θα είσαι εκει... exterminator speaking  :Very Happy:

----------


## Petros

Ενταξει Master agw-wp-uce θα ειμαι εκει. (Δε μπορεις να μη το δεχτεις αυτο! Ολοι σχεδον το δεχονται...)

----------


## v.g.

> ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 22/12/2006?


 
Για παρασκευη κατι μπορει να γινει....

----------


## lifesea

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ,
ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ...

*DATE*:ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 22/12/2006

*ΤΙΜΕ*:20:00 και μετα....

*PLACE*:MECCA - ΜΙΚΡΟΛIΜΑΝΟ

*GUEST*: PETROS  :Wink:   :Smile:   :Razz: 

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## efouskayak

> Ενταξει Master agw-wp-uce θα ειμαι εκει. (Δε μπορεις να μη το δεχτεις αυτο! Ολοι σχεδον το δεχονται...)


Ελα ελα σε ανακυρήσουμε guest star χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## Petros

Θελω να ευχαριστησω τους γονεις μου, τον αντζεντη μου, και τους καθηγητες υποκριτικης.

----------


## efouskayak

Ελα ψώνιοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο μαζέψουυυυυυυυυυυ χαχαχαχαχαχα

Ο Κυριάκος? που είναι ο Κυριάκος ?????????

Ποιος απο τους δύο θα κάνει τον Αγιο Βασίλη??????????/

----------


## v.g.

> Ελα ψώνιοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο μαζέψουυυυυυυυυυυ χαχαχαχαχαχα
> 
> Ο Κυριάκος? που είναι ο Κυριάκος ?????????
> 
> Ποιος απο τους δύο θα κάνει τον Αγιο Βασίλη??????????/


 
Θελεις να τον κανεις εσυ τον Αγιο Βασιλη...γιατι τα παιδια δεν τα βλεπω και πολυ προθυμα!!!

----------


## efouskayak

> Θελεις να τον κανεις εσυ τον Αγιο Βασιλη...γιατι τα παιδια δεν τα βλεπω και πολυ προθυμα!!!


Με μεγάλη μου χαρά και μου πάει το κόκκινοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  :Wink:

----------


## Petros

Εγω δεν κανω τον Αγιο Βασιλη. Δεν προλαβαινω να παχυνω.

----------


## efouskayak

> Εγω δεν κανω τον Αγιο Βασιλη. Δεν προλαβαινω να παχυνω.


Ασε είπαμε θα τον κάνω εγώ που προλαβαίνω !!!!!

----------


## lifesea

GUEST=PETROS

SANTA CLAUS=efouskayak 

TON ΜΑΓΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΔΩΡΑ? = ΝΙΚΟΣ

 :Razz:   :Wink:

----------


## v.g.

Θα κανουμε συναντηση τελικα?

----------


## joyce

KALHMERA KALHMERAAAA !!!!  :Very Happy:  

KNOCK KNOCK !! ANYBODY HOME???
THELW VOYAGE INSTRUCTIONS GIA NEXT PORT OF CALL PLSSSSSSSSS!!!!
KINDLY REVERT ASAP!! :Razz:

----------


## efouskayak

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ,
> ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ...
> 
> *DATE*:ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 22/12/2006
> 
> *ΤΙΜΕ*:20:00 και μετα....
> 
> *PLACE*:MECCA - ΜΙΚΡΟΛIΜΑΝΟ
> 
> ...


Αύριο στο mecca... απαντες παρόντες....

----------


## v.g.

> Αύριο στο mecca... απαντες παρόντες....


 
οκ..it's a date λοιπον!

----------


## Petros

Παλι με 10 γυναικες θα ειμαι...

----------


## v.g.

> Παλι με 10 γυναικες θα ειμαι...


Ισα ισα που θα πρεπε να χαιρεσαι.....

----------


## Petros

Χαιρομαι. Μονο μην αρχισετε να μιλατε για ρουχα, εσωρουχα, μακιγιαζ, μαγαζια κτλ κτλ κτλ.

----------


## joyce

> Παλι με 10 γυναικες θα ειμαι...


Nai,...... prosexe mi tyxon se xalasei!!!

----------


## v.g.

> Χαιρομαι. Μονο μην αρχισετε να μιλατε για ρουχα, εσωρουχα, μακιγιαζ, μαγαζια κτλ κτλ κτλ.


εεεε...δεν τα γλιτωνεις αυτα..

Συνηθως για τετοια μιλαμε! Γι'αυτα και για αντρες!

----------


## lifesea

> Παλι με 10 γυναικες θα ειμαι...


σε χαλαει??? Πετρακι???

ισα ισα και εκει θα εισαι παλι ο GUEST STAR της συναντησης  :Razz:

----------


## efouskayak

Πέτρο τσιμουδιά... μονότερμα σε παίζουνε χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## v.g.

Μετα που θα ερθει και ο Νικος...θα τα ακουτε και οι δυο μαζι...

Θα συμπαραστεκεται ο ενας στο αλλον!!

Εκτος βεβαια αν ερθει και καποιο αλλο θυμα να σας κανει παρεα.....

----------


## efouskayak

> Μετα που θα ερθει και ο Νικος...θα τα ακουτε και οι δυο μαζι...
> 
> Θα συμπαραστεκεται ο ενας στο αλλον!!
> 
> Εκτος βεβαια αν ερθει και καποιο αλλο θυμα να σας κανει παρεα.....


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαααααααααααα μην τους τρομάζεις και δεν έρθουν καθόλου χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Petros

Δυστυχως κατι εξαιρετικα εκτακτο μου ετυχε μοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοολις τωρα και δεν θα μπορεσω να παραβρεθω στην συναντηση σας.

Λυπαμαι πολυ ειλικρινα. Ελπιζω την επομενη φορα να ειμαι παρον στην ομορφη παρεα σας...Και να σας γνωρισω ολες απο κοντα...

----------


## v.g.

> χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαααααααααααα μην τους τρομάζεις και δεν έρθουν καθόλου χαχαχαχαχαχα


 
Ειδες?!

Φοβηθηκε! :Very Happy:

----------


## joyce

> Δυστυχως κατι εξαιρετικα εκτακτο μου ετυχε μοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοολις τωρα και δεν θα μπορεσω να παραβρεθω στην συναντηση σας.
> 
> Λυπαμαι πολυ ειλικρινα. Ελπιζω την επομενη φορα να ειμαι παρον στην ομορφη παρεα σας...Και να σας γνωρισω ολες απο κοντα...



Den eisai kalos diplwmatis.... theleis practice!!! :Razz:

----------


## lifesea

> Δυστυχως κατι εξαιρετικα εκτακτο μου ετυχε μοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοολις τωρα και δεν θα μπορεσω να παραβρεθω στην συναντηση σας.
> 
> Λυπαμαι πολυ ειλικρινα. Ελπιζω την επομενη φορα να ειμαι παρον στην ομορφη παρεα σας...Και να σας γνωρισω ολες απο κοντα...


καλα καλα κοψε κατι.........μας το παιζεις και δυσκολος τωρα....

αντε αμεσως πηρες ΑΕΡΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## Petros

Θα ερθω αλλα θα βαλω τους ορους μου.-

----------


## v.g.

Καλα αφηστε τον....φοβαται! λογικο ειναι!

Και γω θα φοβομουν στη θεση του..... :Cool:

----------


## efouskayak

> Θα ερθω αλλα θα βαλω τους ορους μου.-


Για λέγε για λέγε....

----------


## Petros

Δωσε μου χρονο να τους σκεφτω να μην ξεχασω κανεναν κ εχουμε παρεξηγησεις (breaches of charter party).

Εν το μεταξυ μπορει να εμφανιστει κ αλλος με δικους του ορους.

----------


## v.g.

> Δωσε μου χρονο να τους σκεφτω να μην ξεχασω κανεναν κ εχουμε παρεξηγησεις


 
Say them NOW.... or NEVER....

----------


## Petros

Tha erthw meta tis 9 pou tha erthei o Nikos kai egw. Einai thema fovou opws les k esy.

(Les k tis alles fores sas fovomoun....xoxoxo)

----------


## lifesea

> Tha erthw meta tis 9 pou tha erthei o Nikos kai egw. Einai thema fovou opws les k esy.
> 
> (Les k tis alles fores sas fovomoun....xoxoxo)


εσυ θα χασεις την πολυτελεια να εισαι για καποιο χρονο ΜΟΝΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ.

----------


## Petros

apo tis 18:45 tha eimai ayrio ekei tote.-

Tha dwsw more precise ETA ayrio noon time.

----------


## efouskayak

Ωραιότατα εγώ κατα τις 20:00 - 20:30 θα είμαι εκεί...

----------


## Petros

Pali kala pou to eipes na kserw na exw xtisei to oxyro.

XOXOXO

MFX

----------


## efouskayak

> Pali kala pou to eipes na kserw na exw xtisei to oxyro.
> 
> XOXOXO
> 
> MFX


Δεν σε σώζει τίποτα....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

εγώ θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι κατά νωρίτερα απο τις 21 :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να είναι πιο τακτικές οι συναντήσεις μας έστω και για ένα καφεδάκι, νομίζω ότι μας φέρνουν πιο κοντά και γινόμαστε μια πιο καλή παρέα .

----------


## gvaggelas

Καλό θα ήταν Νίκο. Εκτός από το να δένεται η παρέα, θα υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα να έρχονται και κάποια μέλη που τυχαίνουν να βρίσκονται στην Αθήνα εκείνη την περίοδο.

----------

